# Optimierung 20" Steppenwolf, Littelwolf



## Pedalradler (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

der alte Drahtesel vom Junior hat schon ein paar Altersschwächen (mein Post "Sattelstütze") und bevor ich da anfange, optimiere ich lieber ein gebrauchtes.

Die Wahl viel auf ein 7-Gang Steppenwolf. So wie auf dem Foto liegt es bei genau 10,6kg.







Da der Hinterreifen blank ist, kommen die Kenda Kontact runter und ein neuer Satz Mow Joe drauf.

Der orginal Lenker liegt bei 230g. Ein Xtasy kommt drauf. Der liegt ungekürtzt bei 170g. 

Als Pedale habe ich die XLC PD-M07 im Auge mit 210g sind die o.k. 

Der original Sattel liegt 288g, ein Tausch in einen XLC SA-E01 lohnt nicht, da der bei 276g liegt. Gibt da noch leichtere Kindersättel?

Nun bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem Vorbau in 50mm / 25,4. Der verbaute liegt bei 193g und natürlich noch eine eine leichte Sattelstütze.

Lohnt ein Kettenführung? An diesem Bike kann man sehen, das die Kette wohl öfters runtergeflogen ist.

Für Tipps und Links bin ich dankbar ...


----------



## 68-er (15. Juli 2013)

vorbau: ich hab den kcnc flyride verbaut - ist günstig und sehr leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (15. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> 2
> Der original Sattel liegt 288g, ein Tausch in einen XLC SA-E01 lohnt nicht, da der bei 276g liegt. Gibt da noch leichtere Kindersättel?


Hallo Pedalradler,

gibt es, laut anderer Website sind diese hier 210g schwer.

Oliver

EDIT: beim Namen verschrieben...


----------



## Pedalradler (15. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hallo Pedalritter,
> 
> gibt es, laut anderer Website sind diese hier 210g schwer.
> 
> Oliver



Hallo Oliver,

danke für den Link. 

Aber 78g für ca. 30 ... da gibt es doch bestimmt auch etwas von Ratiopharm ...  ... oder ein anderes Teil, wo ich 78g+ für 30 sparen kann ... vielleicht ist ja das Shimano Tourney ein Kanidat ... gegen ein gebrauchtes "was auch immer"?


----------



## Y_G (15. Juli 2013)

je nachdem wie die Kettenblätter und das Ritzelpaket aussieht, könnte man da sicher viel Gewicht sparen. Kosten liegen dann aber wohl 3stellig...

Der FlyRide ist eine gute Wahl, die Pedalen auch. Beim Lenker würde ich mal nach einem leichten KCNC schauen, oder halt mal im Bikemarkt nach was gebrauchten schauen.


----------



## Pedalradler (15. Juli 2013)

KCNC Vorbau und Lenker scheinen eine gute Wahl zu sein ... werde ich mir kaufen! 

Mal gucken, was die verbaute Tourney und die Kasette wiegt. 

Vielleicht dann etwas gebrauchtes ... soll ja "Schwabentunig" sein, nix mit 3-stelligem Bereich ...


----------



## Y_G (15. Juli 2013)

Am meisten Gewicht bringen aber Innenlager und Kurbel, jedenfalls nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung. Denke da sollten 500 g möglich sein... und im Ländle ist ja Geld vorhanden


----------



## Nimron (15. Juli 2013)

Das Tourney Schaltwerk dürfte bei rund 350gr liegen und die Kassette wohl auch zwischen 300-350gr auf die Waage bringen.


----------



## Pedalradler (15. Juli 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Am meisten Gewicht bringen aber Innenlager und Kurbel, jedenfalls nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung. Denke da sollten 500 g möglich sein... und im Ländle ist ja Geld vorhanden



So, Kurbel habe ich schon mal runter .... alter Schwede ... 900g 

Leider habe ich von Kurbeln noch keinen Schimmer. 36 Zähne, Rest siehe Foto, sagt mir aber alles nix! 

Was kann man denn da relativ kostengünstig verbauen?


----------



## Y_G (15. Juli 2013)

Eine alte 4kant Kurbel kürzen und ein ordentliches innenlager dazu. Gibt eine ganze menge berichte hier dazu. Nur die kurbel hat 900g? Krass...


----------



## Pedalradler (15. Juli 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Nur die kurbel hat 900g? Krass...



... mit dem anderen Teil von der linken Seite natürlich, also komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (15. Juli 2013)

Ja klar aber ohne innenlager... wenn das Innenlager in der selben Klasse spielt holst du da locker 500g raus. Mit etwas mehr Aufwand sicher auch mehr...


----------



## Pedalradler (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich das Innenlager raus habe, werde ich mal berichten ...

Probleme bereitet noch die "Sunrace Freewheel BO 525" Kassette. Leider passt mein Abziehernuss nicht ... und ich weiss nicht, welche ich benötige. ...


----------



## trifi70 (15. Juli 2013)

Freewheel und Kassette passt nicht zusammen. Das ist ein Schraubkranz, hierfür wird meist ein anderer Abzieher benötigt als für die üblichen Kassetten. Falls der Abzieher nicht zur Hand ist und der Kranz eh entsorgt werden soll, kann man den mit Gewalt "sprengen" und dann versuchen den Kern mit der Rohrzange oder im Schraubstock abzuschrauben.


----------



## Pedalradler (15. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Freewheel und Kassette passt nicht zusammen. Das ist ein Schraubkranz, hierfür wird meist ein anderer Abzieher benötigt als für die üblichen Kassetten. Falls der Abzieher nicht zur Hand ist und der Kranz eh entsorgt werden soll, kann man den mit Gewalt "sprengen" und dann versuchen den Kern mit der Rohrzange oder im Schraubstock abzuschrauben.



Bin da auch noch nicht ganz im Thema ... aber in den Schraubkranz muss ja der Abzeiher rein ...


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juli 2013)

Ja, wie gesagt passender Abzieher (Foto wär hilfreich) oder zerstörend entfernen...


----------



## Pedalradler (16. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ja, wie gesagt passender Abzieher (Foto wär hilfreich) oder zerstörend entfernen...



Foto ... bitte schön ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (16. Juli 2013)

da musst Du wohl den Ring mit den Nuten runterschrauben. Geht mit einem Schraubendreher und Hammer. So habe ich das früher immer gemacht...


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juli 2013)

Der äußere Ring mit den Nuten hält die Ritzel auf dem Körper. Setzt man an den 2 Vertiefungen im inneren Ring an, wird der Freilauf zerlegt. Habe hier früher mit Hammer und Meißel den Kranz "gesprengt". Benötigen wirst Du ein Werkzeug ähnlich dem abgebildeten Shimano-Abzieher, nur im angepassten Durchmesser. Deiner ist zu klein, oder? Die Anzahl der Nuten scheint ja identisch zu sein...


----------



## michfisch (16. Juli 2013)

Bitte nicht mit Hammer und Meißel, wenn es weiterverwendet werden soll!!
Es gibt Hakenschlüssel, wie die zum verstellen von Moppedstoßdämpfer, damit funkioniert es ganz gut und wenn sie megafest sind, dann Verlängerung aus Rohr aufstecken.
Gruss M


----------



## Y_G (16. Juli 2013)

wenn er einen Schlüssel hätte, dann hätte er den bestimmt auch genommen. Hammer und Meißel geht schon wenn man vorsichtig ist und der Kranz nicht festgerottet ist...


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juli 2013)

Behaupte: DIESEN kriegste mit Meißel nicht ab, weil die innere Verzahnung entscheidend ist. Da kommste mit Meißel nicht ran. Machste außen den Ring auf, bekommste die Ritzel runter, aber nicht das verschraubte Teil von der Nabe.

Weiß ja nicht, warum der runter soll. Aber vermutlich zum Tausch von Nabe (dann für Kassetten) und richtiger Kassette. Da wäre die Zerstörung hinnehmbar.


----------



## markus964 (16. Juli 2013)

Bei meinen SunRace Schraubkränzen hat der Shimano HG Kassetten Abzieher gepasst. Was hast du denn für einen Abzieher. 
Auf dem Bild könnte man meinen, er müsste passen. 
Oder ist das der Innenlagerabzieher ... der passt natürlich nicht für die Ritzelpakete.

hier noch zum Vergleich ein Bild meines 7-fach Schraubkranzes, sieht so aus wie deiner:





Den Kranz auf der Nabe zu zerlegen, würde ich nicht machen. 

(Wenn du die Nabe sowiese wegwerfen möchtest, aber die Speichen noch brauchst, kannst du sie besser zwischen Speichenflansch und großem Ritzel durchsägen)


----------



## Y_G (16. Juli 2013)

so wie ich ihn verstanden habe, will er einfach mal die Kassette runter nehmen. Dazu braucht er nur den äußeren Ring mit den Nuten abschrauben und dann kann er die Kassette runter nehmen. Das habe ich früher immer mit Schraubendreher und Hammer gemacht. Da geht auch nichts kaputt (falls man nicht wie ein Berserker draufhaut). Ist keine große Aktion.


----------



## markus964 (16. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> KCNC Vorbau und Lenker scheinen eine gute Wahl zu sein ... werde ich mir kaufen!
> 
> Mal gucken, was die verbaute Tourney und die Kasette wiegt.
> 
> Vielleicht dann etwas gebrauchtes ... soll ja "Schwabentunig" sein, nix mit 3-stelligem Bereich ...


 

die Tourney wiegt 364g und
die Kassette wiegt 498g


----------



## Pedalradler (16. Juli 2013)

Ein netter Arbeitskollege hat noch zwei Nüsse. Bringt er morgen mit. Mal gucken ob davon eine passt ... denn zerstören möchte ich die Kassette nicht. 

Mal sehen, denke das Hauptaugenmerk liegt nun auf der Kurbel und ggf. den Innenlager. Da kann man noch mal ordlich Gewicht rausholen.

Mal etwas googlen, was eine andere Kassette so wiegt ... die Tourney hat bei mir auf der Waage 351g.


----------



## Pedalradler (17. Juli 2013)

Ich bin ja ein Fan von SRAM.

Nun hat das Bike den Shimano 7-fach RevoShift.

Welche gebrauchte SRAM kann man da anbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (17. Juli 2013)

mhhh ... die haben doch unterschiedliche Übersetzungen oder? Ich würde mal sagen das da kein SRAM passt. Dann brauchst Du auch einen neuen Shifter/Drehgriff.


----------



## Mamara (17. Juli 2013)

Sram MRX. Wenn du allerdings schon KCNC Teile und sonstiges ins Auge fasst, würde ICH das Geld definitiv eher in ne neue HR-Nabe samt 8 oder 9fach Kassette stecken.


----------



## Y_G (17. Juli 2013)

@Mamara: jup, sehe ich auch so. Antrieb komplett neu mit HR-Nabe. Wird deutlich besser laufen und gut Gewicht sparen... Welche Einbaubreite hat der Rahmen hinten?


----------



## Pedalradler (17. Juli 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Sram MRX. Wenn du allerdings schon KCNC Teile und sonstiges ins Auge fasst, würde ICH das Geld definitiv eher in ne neue HR-Nabe samt 8 oder 9fach Kassette stecken.



Das Fass mit Nabe wollte ich nicht auf machen .... dann gucke ich mal nach ne' 105er Schnapper von Shimano und lege das Augenwerk wohl noch auf die Kurbel. 

Denn da ist ja noch ordentlich Musik drinn, was Gewicht betrifft. 

Aber woher weiss ich, welche 4kant Kurbe voll aus Alu ist? Sind die meisten nich hohl?


----------



## Y_G (17. Juli 2013)

die aktuellen sind meistens hohl. Gut ist eine alte XT M730 oder halt die entsprechende LX.


----------



## michfisch (17. Juli 2013)

Hi,
wäre sinnvoll zu wissen, welche Kurbeln kürzbar sind. 
Hilfreich wäre eine Auflistung mit genauer Bezeichnung, sofern das jemand kann.
Manche alte Kurbeln sind zwar kürzbar, aber dann ist der Kurbelarm zu dünn für das Pedalgewinde.
Gruss Mich


----------



## Rolf (17. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Ein netter Arbeitskollege hat noch zwei Nüsse.


----------



## markus964 (18. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wäre sinnvoll zu wissen, welche Kurbeln kürzbar sind.
> Hilfreich wäre eine Auflistung mit genauer Bezeichnung, sofern das jemand kann.
> Manche alte Kurbeln sind zwar kürzbar, aber dann ist der Kurbelarm zu dünn für das Pedalgewinde.
> Gruss Mich


 
wie schon geschrieben sind die alten Shimanos gut kürzbar und haben dann auch noch genug "Fleisch" um das Gewinde.

z.b. diese hier: 






gekürzt könnte sie dann so aussehen:





Wer also eine original LX Kurbel braucht, kann sich gerne per PN an mich wenden.


----------



## fazanatas (18. Juli 2013)

Auf wieviel mm hast Du die Kurbel am Cube gekürzt?
Anfangs sind die 140 mm ja noch recht lang. Ich tendiere so in Richtung 125-130mm.
Und wo wir grad dabei sind: Welche Innenlagerlänge hast Du verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (18. Juli 2013)

Ich habe Grade bei CRC in England eine 140mm Kurbel von Funn bestellt samt 36er Kettenblatt für 17,50 
Da lohnt sich das kürzen fast nicht


----------



## fazanatas (18. Juli 2013)

Bei dem Gewicht lohnt sich aber auch das tauschen nicht.


----------



## michfisch (18. Juli 2013)

genaue Bezeichnung? hätt ich auch eine genommen!
gruss m



BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich habe Grade bei CRC in England eine 140mm Kurbel von Funn bestellt samt 36er Kettenblatt für 17,50
> Da lohnt sich das kürzen fast nicht


----------



## BOOZE (18. Juli 2013)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Bei dem Gewicht lohnt sich aber auch das tauschen nicht.





michfisch schrieb:


> genaue Bezeichnung? hätt ich auch eine genommen!
> gruss m



Das Gewicht ist aber für die 180mm Kurbel angegeben. 
Die lässt sich sicherlich noch erleichtern. 



Ich setze heute Abend mal ein Link rein, bei 5,99  versand kann man da Ruhig selber bestellen.


----------



## michfisch (18. Juli 2013)

Hab schon geschaut- bestens, Danke.
wird ich wohl auch bestellen, solange sie es noch gibt.
Gruss M



BOOZE schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist aber für die 180mm Kurbel angegeben.
> Die lässt sich sicherlich noch erleichtern.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOZE (18. Juli 2013)

Hier der Link zu den Kurbeln 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=105748


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalradler (19. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist aber für die 180mm Kurbel angegeben.
> Die lässt sich sicherlich noch erleichtern.




Wenn man das über eine 3-Satz auf 140mm runterrechnet kommt man auf 645g. Nicht die Welt, aber günstig!


----------



## markus964 (20. Juli 2013)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Auf wieviel mm hast Du die Kurbel am Cube gekürzt?
> Anfangs sind die 140 mm ja noch recht lang. Ich tendiere so in Richtung 125-130mm.
> Und wo wir grad dabei sind: Welche Innenlagerlänge hast Du verbaut?


 
Die Kurbel ist 133mm lang und das Innenlager ist 107mm breit. Schmaler geht es bei der Kurbel nicht mehr.


----------



## michfisch (21. Juli 2013)

Du bist ganz ein Schlauer! Dreisatz geht hier gar nicht, weil die Berechnung für die ganze Kurbel gilt. Es fehlt aber nur an länge und es wird kein Gewicht am Kurbelstern erleichtert! Die Berechnung kann man bei einen Brötchen oder einer Wurst machen, indem ich einfach ein Stück abschneide.
Bitte noch mal überdenken
Grüße M



Pedalradler schrieb:


> Wenn man das über eine 3-Satz auf 140mm runterrechnet kommt man auf 645g. Nicht die Welt, aber günstig!


----------



## Pedalradler (22. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Du bist ganz ein Schlauer! Dreisatz geht hier gar nicht, weil die Berechnung für die ganze Kurbel gilt. Es fehlt aber nur an länge und es wird kein Gewicht am Kurbelstern erleichtert! Die Berechnung kann man bei einen Brötchen oder einer Wurst machen, indem ich einfach ein Stück abschneide.
> Bitte noch mal überdenken
> Grüße M



Yo! 

Mal im Ernst ... war mir klar das das so nicht geht. 

Aber was spart man dann? Lohnt sich das überhaupt um 100g zu sparen? Intressant ist mal das reale Gewicht.

Dann doch lieber die Sinz Kurbel, die bei unter 430g liegt.


----------



## Pedalradler (22. Juli 2013)

Jetzt hatte ich hinten auf die Kassette WD40 ordentlich gesprüht, damit sich diese löst.

Hat dann auch geklappt. Nun ist der Freilauf und das Radlager leicht am "knirschen". 

Habe schon in den Freilauf Öl eingetröpfelt und die (Naben)Kugellager etwas Fett verpasst.
Ist zwar besser geworden, aber leicht immer noch da.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## michfisch (22. Juli 2013)

Bei dem Preis, - unschlagbar, da kommst du mit kürzen auch nicht günstiger und leichter. Und sieht immer noch nach Bastelkram aus. Wer das möchte, bitte schön. Fragt doch einfach mal eure Kinder was sie wollen, manchmal findet man was toll, rackert sich ab, und die lütten finden das uncool.
Gruss M



Pedalradler schrieb:


> Yo!
> 
> Mal im Ernst ... war mir klar das das so nicht geht.
> 
> ...


----------



## halbgott (22. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Welche gebrauchte SRAM kann man da anbauen?



Sram x.0
Am besten dein sohn nimmt 78 gramm ab, dann sparst du auf dem Lebensabschnittsrad auch wieder einige gramm.. 

Neh ganz im Ernst, das Rad wäre doch nicht für immer..


----------



## Pedalradler (22. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis, - unschlagbar, da kommst du mit kürzen auch nicht günstiger und leichter. Und sieht immer noch nach Bastelkram aus....
> Gruss M



Also basteln wollte ich nix!

Bei günstiger, bin ich bei Dir, aber leichter? 

Also glaubst Du, die wird so in der Liga der SINZ Kurbel mitspielen, um die 400/500g? 

Die 170mm SINZ hat ja gerade mal 465g lt. HP. Die von FUNN liegt bei 175mm bei 806g 

... gut, für die SINZ lege ich halt noch mal 47,51 rauf (70,80 gesamt) ... ist halt locker Faktor 3

Jetzt wird das Gewicht intressant ... g/ ....


----------



## Pedalradler (22. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Sram x.0
> Am besten dein sohn nimmt 78 gramm ab, dann sparst du auf dem Lebensabschnittsrad auch wieder einige gramm..
> 
> Neh ganz im Ernst, das Rad wäre doch nicht für immer..



Der ist ja auch schon auf Diät ...nicht für immer, aber No. 2 möchte auch noch fahren ... 

Nein, ist klar! Aber die Tourney ist halt schon gaaanz unten. Versuche gerade für einen guten Kurs eine gebrauchte 105er zu bekommen. Dann macht das Schalten auch mehr freude 

Ich glaube auch, er könnte auch so mit dem Rad, also "von der Stange" fahren und wäre glücklich ... aber Papa hat ja auch so seinen Spaß an der Aktion


----------



## michfisch (22. Juli 2013)

Schu mer mal was sie wiegt, habe bestellt und ist im zulauf. 
Einige glauben wirklich, dass Kinder 200gr. mehr oder weniger merken und geben dafür unmengen an Euronen aus, damit sie die leichesten Sachen haben. Ist doch ziemlich Krank- oder? Ich finde zwar auch meine Kinder sollten was hochwertiges haben, aber bei Carbon oder Tune hört der Spaß für mich auf.
nix für ungut
M



Pedalradler schrieb:


> Also basteln wollte ich nix!
> 
> Bei günstiger, bin ich bei Dir, aber leichter?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbgott (22. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Schu mer mal was sie wiegt, habe bestellt und ist im zulauf.
> Einige glauben wirklich, dass Kinder 200gr. mehr oder weniger merken und geben dafür unmengen an Euronen aus, damit sie die leichesten Sachen haben. Ist doch ziemlich Krank- oder? Ich finde zwar auch meine Kinder sollten was hochwertiges haben, aber bei Carbon oder Tune hört der Spaß für mich auf.
> nix für ungut
> M



vor allem wird durch solche Ausstattung ein Anreiz für Fahrraddiebe garantiert.


----------



## Pedalradler (22. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Schu mer mal was sie wiegt, habe bestellt und ist im zulauf.
> Einige glauben wirklich, dass Kinder 200gr. mehr oder weniger merken und geben dafür unmengen an Euronen aus, damit sie die leichesten Sachen haben. Ist doch ziemlich Krank- oder? Ich finde zwar auch meine Kinder sollten was hochwertiges haben, aber bei Carbon oder Tune hört der Spaß für mich auf.
> nix für ungut
> M



Klar, 200g +/- stört niemanden. Aber Selber möchte man ja auch nicht mit einem Rad fahren, was so um die 20/30kg hat. 

Leider haben die Hersteller (von Kinderbikes) das noch nicht erkannt. Wenn ich mir das Rad so anschaue, ist es im großen und ganzen o.k.! Aber muss man eine Kurbel mit fast 900g verbauen? Oder seine Sattelstange mit fast 300g oder einen Vorbau mit 200g?

Natürlich mus es auch verhältnismäß sein. Und bis jetzt ist es das: Reifen (mussten neu, da runter), Vorbau, Sattelstüzte und Lenker. Liege jetzt (gefühlt) um die 9,5kg. Mit einer Kurbel noch mal eine 8-Komma zu bekommen wäre Wunschziel. 

Aber ich kaufe auch kein Tretlager für 135 weil es 150g bringt ...


----------



## BOOZE (22. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> vor allem wird durch solche Ausstattung ein Anreiz für Fahrraddiebe garantiert.



Wenn man so denkt, dann dürfte man sich ja gar nichts mehr kaufen.
Muss man halt auf seine Sachen aufpassen.


----------



## halbgott (22. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Wenn man so denkt, dann dürfte man sich ja gar nichts mehr kaufen.
> Muss man halt auf seine Sachen aufpassen.



Kann der kleine Fritz mit 9 Jahren schon auf seine Sachen aufpassen,wenn er das Rad unabgeschlossen vor den Kindergarten stellt und damit rumprallt.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (22. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Der original Sattel liegt 288g, ein Tausch in einen XLC SA-E01 lohnt nicht, da der bei 276g liegt. Gibt da noch leichtere Kindersättel?


 


trolliver schrieb:


> Hallo Pedalradler,
> gibt es, laut anderer Website sind diese hier 210g schwer.


 
Den Sattel gibt es hier im Ausverkauf um 15EUR http://www.probikeshop.net/odyssey-selle-junior/70461.html und mit dem Gutscheincode kommen nochmals 15% weg.

Ob das Gewicht stimmt kann ich noch nicht sagen, hab erst letzte Stunde 2 Stk. bestellt.


----------



## BOOZE (22. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Kann der kleine Fritz mit 9 Jahren schon auf seine Sachen aufpassen,wenn er das Rad unabgeschlossen vor den Kindergarten stellt und damit rumprallt.



Soll ich was dazu sagen?
Er hat doch hoffentlich Eltern, die ihm das beibringen, das man auch auf seine Sachen auch aufpassen muss und besorgen ihm ein schloss dafür.


----------



## halbgott (22. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Soll ich was dazu sagen?
> Er hat doch hoffentlich Eltern, die ihm das beibringen, das man auch auf seine Sachen auch aufpassen muss und besorgen ihm ein schloss dafür.



Würde für eine duale Schlosslösung plädieren,ein kabelschloss für die Sicherung der Laufräder und das Bügelschloß für die Sicherung des Rahmens an einen festen Gegenstand.

Aber, es soll ja möglich sein daß manche Eltern es nicht ihren Kindern beibringen.


----------



## ilfer (22. Juli 2013)

HA! Ich klinke mich hier mal direkt ein...
Habe soeben für meinen großen Sohn genau das gleiche Steppenwolf gebraucht gekauft.... 

Schwalbe Mow Joes in 20 x 1,85 und die AV7C-Schläuche stehen schon auf meiner Bestellliste.

Zuhause habe ich noch eine Ritchey Sattelstütze in 27,2 Durchmesser liegen. Meint Ihr die passt rein? Kann ich die einfach absägen, wenn zu lang?

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## trolliver (22. Juli 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Den Sattel gibt es hier im Ausverkauf um 15EUR http://www.probikeshop.net/odyssey-selle-junior/70461.html und mit dem Gutscheincode kommen nochmals 15% weg.
> 
> Ob das Gewicht stimmt kann ich noch nicht sagen, hab erst letzte Stunde 2 Stk. bestellt.



Danke, habe ich auch gerade bestellt. Der Preisvorteil läßt leider grausam nach, weil die Versandkosten 10 Euro betragen - wenn man nicht in Frankreich wohnt.

Lustig, ich bin gestern noch um den Sattel rumgeschlichen, weil ihn ein anderer Shop in rot / schwarz hatte. War mir dort jedoch zu teuer.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerRitter (22. Juli 2013)

Und was soll ich sagen? Nach Ö sind`s 15 Versand  
(hab aber eh noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, u.a. 9-fach X0 Drehgriff um 21,17, bestellt damit es sich auszahlt)


----------



## fazanatas (22. Juli 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Schu mer mal was sie wiegt, habe bestellt und ist im zulauf.
> Einige glauben wirklich, dass Kinder 200gr. mehr oder weniger merken und geben dafür unmengen an Euronen aus, damit sie die leichesten Sachen haben. Ist doch ziemlich Krank- oder? Ich finde zwar auch meine Kinder sollten was hochwertiges haben, aber bei Carbon oder Tune hört der Spaß für mich auf.
> nix für ungut
> M


Das Problem an allen ,Specialinterest-Foren' ist, dass das teilweise absurd Extreme zur Normalität erklärt wird. Ich habe hier viele Anregungen mitgenommen, würde es bei einem Rad für einen 5-Jährigen nie soweit treiben wie es die hier Aktiven tun. Carbonlenker und Ultraleichtbremshebel an einem 20Zöller ohne Ständer(wiegt ja 200g!)? MowJoes, die so weich sind, dass sie nach den ersten 10 Vollbremsungen blank sind? Kingsteuersätze und und Titaninnenlager sind für mich deutlich übers Ziel hinaus. 
Da geht's nicht mehr darum den Kindern ein ordentliches Rad aufzubauen sondern nur um den väterlichen Basteltrieb.


----------



## ilfer (22. Juli 2013)

fazanatas schrieb:


> MowJoes, die so weich sind, dass sie nach den ersten 10 Vollbremsungen blank sind?


Sind die MowJoes wirklich so un-haltbar??


----------



## ALMU (22. Juli 2013)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Da geht's nicht mehr darum den Kindern ein ordentliches Rad aufzubauen sondern nur um den väterlichen Basteltrieb.



Das ist aber nicht ganz richtig, die Räder die dabei entstehen sind schon ganz nett und wenn nebenbei der Papa oder die Mama mit dem Kind schraubt wird dieses auch nicht blöder davon.
Diese Art der Beschäftigung finde ich besser als an der Schluckbude an der Ecke zu stehen oder die kleinen vor der Playstation abhängen zu sehen.
Meine Playstation früher war der Wald oder die 10km entfernte Bergbaugrube.


----------



## trolliver (22. Juli 2013)

Richtig. Jedem das seine. Ja, es macht Spaß, etwas Besonderes aufzubauen, das dann weit über einen sonst als Alltagsgebrauchsgegenstand aufgefaßten Drahtesel hinaus geht, und sicher steht dabei eher mein Spaß als derjenige meines filius im Vordergrund. Doch sein Spaß ist dabei ungebrochen, es tut ihm nicht weh und nimmt ihm nichts. Ich gebe vielleicht nicht 150 Euro für ein Innenlager aus, weil ich nicht reich bin, doch wenn ich etwas leichtes günstig bekommen kann...

Meine Playstations waren früher exakt die gleichen wie jene von Almu, wobei Philipp noch weniger fernsieht als ich früher. PS haben wir gar nicht.


----------



## fazanatas (22. Juli 2013)

Also meine Playstation hieÃ C64. 
Ich weiÃ ja nicht wie eure Kinder so sind. Aber bei uns wir ein Rad einfach hingeschmissen, umsomehr wenn's keinen StÃ¤nder hat. Deswegen verbaue ich auch keinen Carbonlenker. AuÃerdem ist fÃ¼r ihn eine gute Bremsung nur die die schwarze Streifen auf der Strasse hinterlÃ¤sst. Und es kann auch schonmal passieren dass er sein Rad am Spielplatz vergisst. 
Deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass ,sein Spass dabei ungebrochen bleibt' wenn man einem Kind solche Werte, wie man sie hier manchmal sieht, an die Hand gibt. Ich wÃ¼rde dann bei o.g. Aktionen etwas unentspannt. 
Unser Cube 200 ist mit 200â¬ Gesamteinsatz bei unter 9kg gelandet. Da ist es mir zwar auch nicht egal wenn es weg ist, aber ich kÃ¶nnte es verkraften und mein Sohn kann mit seinem Rad umgehen wie ein Kind das halt so macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (22. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Kann der kleine Fritz mit 9 Jahren schon auf seine Sachen aufpassen,wenn er das Rad unabgeschlossen vor den Kindergarten stellt und damit rumprallt.



nja wenn er mit 9 noch in den Kindergarten geht, was will man da erwarten  Bei uns kommen die Kinder mit 6 in die Schule ...

Wir haben auch hochwertige Parts verbaut. Ein Carbonlenker geht auch nicht gleich kaputt wenn das Bike mal hin fällt. Sowas würde ich nicht kaufen. Was glaubst Du was er für Augen gemacht hat als er seine neue Nabe bekommen hat. Die Kleinen merken das schon ob sich die Eltern für etwas begeistern. Er fährt jetzt so gerne mit seinem Bike... mir macht es jedenfalls min. genaso viel Spaß das zu sehen wie es ihm macht damit zu fahren. Meine Beiden können ihre Räder selber tragen und das macht schon einen Unterschied... only my 2 cents


----------



## ALMU (22. Juli 2013)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Also meine Playstation hieß C64.
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie eure Kinder so sind. Aber bei uns wir ein Rad einfach hingeschmissen, umsomehr wenn's keinen Ständer hat. Deswegen verbaue ich auch keinen Carbonlenker. Außerdem ist für ihn eine gute Bremsung nur die die schwarze Streifen auf der Strasse hinterlässt. Und es kann auch schonmal passieren dass er sein Rad am Spielplatz vergisst.
> Deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass ,sein Spass dabei ungebrochen bleibt' wenn man einem Kind solche Werte, wie man sie hier manchmal sieht, an die Hand gibt. Ich würde dann bei o.g. Aktionen etwas unentspannt.
> Unser Cube 200 ist mit 200 Gesamteinsatz bei unter 9kg gelandet. Da ist es mir zwar auch nicht egal wenn es weg ist, aber ich könnte es verkraften und mein Sohn kann mit seinem Rad umgehen wie ein Kind das halt so macht.



Kinder können Werte (je nach Erziehung) sehr gut schätzen unser würde selbst bei Oma keinen einzigen Legostein liegen lassen obwohl er Tausende davon hat. 
Und wenn so ein Rad doch mal geklaut wird ist es ja auch nicht gleich weg, es hat dann nur wer anderes!
Unentspannt werde ich wenn ich sehe wie Kinder und auch Erwachsene auf ihren Bikes hängen und dann später mit ihren Problemen mal bei uns stehen.


----------



## Pedalradler (22. Juli 2013)

So die Herren ... zurück zum Thema. Ich habe erst einmal fertig ... 

Hier mal eine Liste mit den Gewichten vom Wolf.







Gemacht habe ich nun: Lenker, Lenkergriffe, Bremshebel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Pedale und Reifen.

Die Reifen waren blank, mussten neu und die Bremshebel hatten ordentliches "360°-Spiel". Da ein Sicherheitsbauteil, auch erneuert.

Morgen noch das Bike auf den Junior einstellen und es geht raus für die erste Runde 

Kosteneinsatz ca. 100. Gewicht nun 9,6 kg. 

Also hat der Wolf nun erst eimal 1 kg abgekommen.


----------



## BikerDad (23. Juli 2013)

sorry, ich muss das noch loswerden



fazanatas schrieb:


> Das Problem an allen ,Specialinterest-Foren' ist, dass das teilweise absurd Extreme zur Normalität erklärt wird. Ich habe hier viele Anregungen mitgenommen, würde es bei einem Rad für einen 5-Jährigen nie soweit treiben wie es die hier Aktiven tun. Carbonlenker und Ultraleichtbremshebel an einem 20Zöller ohne Ständer(wiegt ja 200g!)? MowJoes, die so weich sind, dass sie nach den ersten 10 Vollbremsungen blank sind? Kingsteuersätze und und Titaninnenlager sind für mich deutlich übers Ziel hinaus.
> Da geht's nicht mehr darum den Kindern ein ordentliches Rad aufzubauen sondern nur um den väterlichen Basteltrieb.



AHH, da ist sie wieder die Diskussioon über Sinn und Unsinn beim Tuning von Kinderrädern. 
Die gibt es hier im übrigen fast jährlich und immer sind es die gleichen Aussagen: Würd ich nicht tun, wäre mir zu teuer, loht sich nicht:
Wie so oft kommen diese Aussagen von Leuten die nicht einen Hauch von Aktivität im jeweiligen Forum zeigen.

Nenn mir mal bitte eine Aussage worin dies "absurd Extreme" zum Normalen erklärt wird.

Scheinbar hast Du ja dein Rad auf 9 kg gebracht, ich denke mal mit Tipps hier aus dem Forum oder? Von Leuten die so bekloppt sind, dass sie vom Kinderrad die Kurbel abbauen und wiegen, damit Leute wie Du entscheiden können ob es sich für sie lohnt diese zu tauschen, oder nicht?

Das sind auch Leute wie ich, die z.B. 2003 einen Wiesmann Singletrailer für 1750 Euro plus Kupplung gekauft haben - weils geil war und man mit den Kindern zusammen Spass haben konnte ohne das dass Produkt schon groß publiziert worden war, wegen und mit ein paar Dummen ist das Produkt weiter entwickelt worden und hat noch mehr Anhänger gefunden und kostet nun nicht mehr 1750 Euro sondern irgendwas um die 1300 Euro. 

Und nur weil ich ich einen Carbonlenker im Keller, bzw Werkstatt (mist Extreme) liegen habe und Du nicht, darf ich ihn nicht verbauen? 

Wenn Du solche Foren, die Du "Specialinterest-Foren" nennst als Problem bezeichnest, dann kannst Du es weiter wie bisher halten, - schreib einfach nicht mit und behalte deine Gedankengänge für dich, rumunken bringt keinen weiter.

So eine Aufregung und dass vorm Schlafengehen, ich muss ja heute zeitig wach sein, denn ich will ja die neuen Aest Bremshebel montieren, dann muss ich auch wieder auf Arbeit um das Geld für das unsinnige Hobby zu verdienen.


----------



## ALMU (23. Juli 2013)

@BikerDad
Nicht aufregen! Ich bin dank einiger Mitglieder wie dir wieder inspiriert worden und habe selbst wieder Spaß am biken gefunden. 
Und noch mehr Spaß am tunen unserer Bikes!!!

Du findest in jedem Forum (meist die zweite Antwort) einen der alles für unnötig, unmöglich oder dich selbst für zu blöd hält.


----------



## BikerDad (23. Juli 2013)

ich bin auch schon wieder ruhig und werde mich auch nicht mehr dazu äußern, wir wollen ja das Thema hier nicht zumüllen.

ich geh jetzt schlafen, Gute Nacht


----------



## Pedalradler (23. Juli 2013)

ilfer schrieb:


> HA! Ich klinke mich hier mal direkt ein...
> Habe soeben für meinen großen Sohn genau das gleiche Steppenwolf gebraucht gekauft....
> 
> Schwalbe Mow Joes in 20 x 1,85 und die AV7C-Schläuche stehen schon auf meiner Bestellliste.
> ...



Ja, eine 27,2 passt rein! 

Die 7C Schläuche bringen nicht die Welt. 6A geht auch rein, würde diese nehmen. Abschneiden geht immer ... nur wenn zu kurz  ... Spaß bei Seite, ich habe meine auch auf 250mm gekürtzt.

Dann noch Vorbau und Lenker dann hast du das meiste mit wenig Einsatz von  rausgeholt 

Kannst ja einen Blick auf meine Gewichtstabelle legen. Kurbel und Gabel sind noch zwei große Stellschrauben ... mit der Kurbel gucke ich mal, wenn das Gewicht der FUNN rauskommt.


----------



## ilfer (23. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Die 7C Schläuche bringen nicht die Welt. 6A geht auch rein, würde diese nehmen...
> Kannst ja einen Blick auf meine Gewichtstabelle legen. Kurbel und Gabel sind noch zwei große Stellschrauben ... mit der Kurbel gucke ich mal, wenn das Gewicht der FUNN rauskommt.


DANKE für die tolle Gewichtstabelle! 
Die neuen 7C-Schläuche kann ich mir dann ja echt sparen. Aber neue Reifen sind ja schon echt ein Must-Have. Was ist denn nun dran an der Aussage, dass die MowJoes zu weich sind?!?
Und - passen die 6A wirklich, obwohl die nur bis 20x1,5 sind?

Warum ist die Gabel eigentlich so schwer? Hab extra eines ohne Federgabel gekauft und jetzt ist die Starrgabel sogar schwerer als meine RockShox Mag21 LT...


----------



## ALMU (23. Juli 2013)

Der Reifen ist weich aber wenn dein Kind nicht jedes mal von 20km/h auf Null mit blockierenden Rad zum stehen kommt wird er schon halten. An die Haltbarkeit eines Marathon wird er aber nicht kommen (man kann eben Äpfel und Birnen nicht vergleichen).

Das mit den 6A Schläuchen wollte ich auch nicht glauben aber bei uns hält es nun auch schon zwei Wochen. Siehe unser Cube.


----------



## Pedalradler (23. Juli 2013)

ilfer schrieb:


> DANKE für die tolle Gewichtstabelle!
> Die neuen 7C-Schläuche kann ich mir dann ja echt sparen. Aber neue Reifen sind ja schon echt ein Must-Have. Was ist denn nun dran an der Aussage, dass die MowJoes zu weich sind?!?
> Und - passen die 6A wirklich, obwohl die nur bis 20x1,5 sind?
> 
> Warum ist die Gabel eigentlich so schwer? Hab extra eines ohne Federgabel gekauft und jetzt ist die Starrgabel sogar schwerer als meine RockShox Mag21 LT...



Mit den Schläuchen gibt es verschiedenen Meinungen! 

Meine Meinung ist, da es ein Kinderbike ist und der geringe Unterschied (von 1,50 zu 1,85) zu vertreten ist und der Reifen auch nicht das Maximun an Luft bekommt, kann man die 6A ruhig verbauen. 

Und wenn nicht, hat man halt 10 Lehrgeld bezhalt und kann eine richtige Errfahrung hier mal posten 

Die Gabel, ja Gewicht war auch mein Ansatz (und natürlich der günstige Kurs für das Rad) es zu kaufen. Aber denke da, "Steel ist real" .... 

... für ca. 82 kann man aber ca. 692g an der Gabel sparen, dann würde ich schon auf meine gewünschten 8-Komma kommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (23. Juli 2013)

Die 6A-Schläuche gibts ja nur in Sclaverand... hmm. Das find ich jetzt ja nicht so toll. Autoventile find ich viel praktischer am Kinderrad, sind momentan auch drauf. Oder ist das völlig wurscht?


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juli 2013)

Reifenempfehlung für Kinder wo gerne beim Bremsen schwarze Striche auf die Fahrbahn ziehen: Black Jack für um die 6 Eur.


----------



## Nimron (23. Juli 2013)

Bei mir fahren sie momentan vorne Mow Joe und hinten Black Jack. Ein guter Kompromiss, wie ich finde.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juli 2013)

Dito


----------



## Pedalradler (23. Juli 2013)

Nimron schrieb:


> Bei mir fahren sie momentan vorne Mow Joe und hinten Black Jack. Ein guter Kompromiss, wie ich finde.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Manuel



Für ca. 100g mehr für den Black Jack (hinten), eine gute Lösung!


----------



## halbgott (23. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> *Reifenempfehlung für Kinder wo gerne beim Bremsen schwarze Striche auf die Fahrbahn ziehen:*



Ui, ich hatte das bis vor kurzen auch gemacht..


----------



## Pedalradler (23. Juli 2013)

.. uiiii ... mit einer DAHON Gabel (750g) und der FUNN Kurbel wÃ¼rde ich die 8-Komma fÃ¼r ca. 50â¬ schaffen ... 

Aber die Gabel sieht schon zu kurz aus ... mal sehen ob User Endorfin eine LÃ¤nge sagen kann  ...


----------



## Pedalradler (23. Juli 2013)

... Hilllfffeee .... ich bin besessen vom Rad- ...

... hier in den "Specialinterest-Foren"  ... hilfeeeee ... 

Maaaammmmaaaa ...............


----------



## ALMU (23. Juli 2013)

Geh mal in Schatten dann geht's wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (23. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> ... Hilllfffeee ....
> 
> ... hilfeeeee ...


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte das ist nur was für Kinder?


----------



## Diman (23. Juli 2013)

Einfach 3 Tabletten statt eine schlucken.


----------



## trolliver (23. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> .. uiiii ... mit einer DAHON Gabel (750g) und der FUNN Kurbel würde ich die 8-Komma für ca. 50 schaffen ...
> 
> Aber die Gabel sieht schon zu kurz aus ... mal sehen ob User Endorfin eine Länge sagen kann  ...



Die Dahongabeln (hatte mich auch schon brennend für sie interessiert) haben alle, soweit ich weiß, 74mm als Einbaumaß.

Oliver


----------



## Pedalradler (23. Juli 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Einfach 3 Tabletten statt eine schlucken.



Yo ... funktioniert ...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> .. uiiii ... mit einer DAHON Gabel (750g) und der FUNN Kurbel würde ich die 8-Komma für ca. 50 schaffen ...



Warum, was wiegt diese günstige Dahon Gabel denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalradler (24. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Warum, was wiegt diese günstige Dahon Gabel denn?



Komm auch mal aus der Sonne ... 

750g, steht doch in der Klammer dahinter ...


----------



## BOOZE (24. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Komm auch mal aus der Sonne ...
> 
> 750g, steht doch in der Klammer dahinter ...



Er hat so ein wenig Probleme mit den Augen, wie es scheint


----------



## Floh (24. Juli 2013)

Sehr schöner Thread. Das meiste ist ja schon genannt worden. Falls es interessiert hier mal meine Gewichts-Tabelle als Screenshot:





Im Poison-Ethanol Aufbau Thread ist auch ein zipfile mit der Tabelle in Excel verlinkt, damit kann man dann seine Studien betreiben in Sachen Gewicht vs. Kosten. Ich bin nämlich schon der Meinung dass Gewichtstuning nur Sinn macht wenn die Mehrkosten auch vertretbar sind.

Für mich sehr interessant, der Sattel! Der leichteste bisher hatte 285 Gramm und so viel teurer ist der Odyssey nicht. Nur schade dass es ihn dort nicht mehr in blau gibt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juli 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Komm auch mal aus der Sonne ...
> 
> 750g, steht doch in der Klammer dahinter ...



Okay, aber wo hast du die Gewichtsangabe her? Im Link steht doch kein Gewicht, oder?
Hier hatten wir die Dahon-Gabeln auch schon mal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=642347, Beitrag Nr. 18.
Aber hier auch ohne Gewicht.

Woher hast du also die 750 g?

(Wär natürlich ein super Preisgewichtsverhältnis)


----------



## trolliver (24. Juli 2013)

Was wollt ihr alle mit den Dahongabeln? Die passen doch nicht!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juli 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr alle mit den Dahongabeln? Die passen doch nicht!



Kommt die Auflösung des Rätsels noch, bevor ich in´s Bett gehe? Quasi als mein Sandmännchen/Betthupferl?


----------



## BOOZE (24. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Kommt die Auflösung des Rätsels noch, bevor ich in´s Bett gehe? Quasi als mein Sandmännchen/Betthupferl?



Weil sie zu kurz sind, also nicht der Schaft, sondern die Bauhöhe 
You now what i mean?


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Ich meine die Einbaubreite: 74mm, hatte ich weiter oben auch geschrieben. Oder wollt ihr Spezialnaben verbauen?


----------



## Pedalradler (25. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Okay, aber wo hast du die Gewichtsangabe her? Im Link steht doch kein Gewicht, oder?
> Hier hatten wir die Dahon-Gabeln auch schon mal:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=642347, Beitrag Nr. 18.
> Aber hier auch ohne Gewicht.
> ...



Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476460&highlight=750 stand das ... Beitrag #10


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

Danke, ihr drei!

Also zu kurzer Gabelschaft, zu niedrige Bauhöhe und die Einbaubreite für die Nabe passt auch net?
Schade, ein bisschen zu viel Negativpunkte für die Dahon-Gabeln dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerRitter (25. Juli 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Den Sattel gibt es hier im Ausverkauf um 15EUR http://www.probikeshop.net/odyssey-selle-junior/70461.html und mit dem Gutscheincode kommen nochmals 15% weg.
> 
> Ob das Gewicht stimmt kann ich noch nicht sagen, hab erst letzte Stunde 2 Stk. bestellt.


 
Sättel sind heute gekommen. Gewichte laut 0815 Tschibo Waage: 181 und 183g


----------



## BOOZE (25. Juli 2013)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Sättel sind heute gekommen. Gewichte laut 0815 Tschibo Waage: 181 und 183g



Wow, die habe aber fix geliefert.
Gutscheincode?
Wo gibt es die, oder wie kommt man da ran?


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Stand direkt auf der Website.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (25. Juli 2013)

Den Sattel gibt es hier: http://www.probikeshop.net/odyssey-selle-junior/70461.html

Der Gutscheincode lautet "USVKF20" (steht links oben im roten Kästchen) und damit gibt es jetzt sogar 20% Nachlass


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

3 Sättel bestellt - Check!
Es gibt übrigens ein Commencal Ramones 20 Zoll Rad für 299 euro im Ausverkauf. Wenn es darauf auch noch 20% gibt dann ist das ein echter Schnapper auch wenn es 10 kg wiegt.


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Hm, bei dem müßte man ja alles ändern. Was findest du daran interessant?


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Die Automatik-Schaltung??
Nein, es ist ein Dirtbike, klar dass bei der Dimensionierung das Gewicht in die Höhe schießt.
Vielleicht noch der Preis, wenn man das wirklich für 240 Euro kriegt.


----------



## BOOZE (25. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> 3 Sättel bestellt - Check!



Deswegen bekomme ich keinen mehr ab 
Wollte grade welche bestellen.


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Ich brauche nur einen. Aber weil der Versand 10 Euro gekostet hat dachte ich ich nehm ein paar mehr, einer von euch will bestimmt auch einen abhaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerRitter (26. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Deswegen bekomme ich keinen mehr ab
> Wollte grade welche bestellen.


 
Bei mir steht dass er vorrätig ist wenn ich die Seite neu aufmache.
(im kleinen roten Dreieck links oben im Bild steht "Ausverkauf" und nicht "ausverkauft"  )


----------



## Diman (26. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Wow, die habe aber fix geliefert.


UPS halt. 

Ist der Sattel nicht ein wenig zu klein für 20"?


----------



## BOOZE (26. Juli 2013)

Die schwarzen sind definitiv aus, gestern Nacht konnte ich die zwar noch in den Warenkorb legen und aus der Sattel Seite stand noch schön in grün Vorrätig, aber als ich auschecken wollte sagte das System nicht mehr verfügbar! 

So habe ich aus lauter Frust BMX Reifen mit 500Gr. Stk. und Schläuche von Maxxis bestellt, die sensationelle 1,49 kosten, also die Schläuche nicht die Reifen!


----------



## Floh (26. Juli 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> UPS halt.
> 
> Ist der Sattel nicht ein wenig zu klein für 20"?



Also für den Hintern von meinem Sohn kann kein Sattel zu klein sein


----------



## ilfer (2. August 2013)

Fertig fürs Erste 
Unser kleiner Steppenwolf hat mittlerweile auf runde 10,0 Kilo abgespeckt.
Inklusive SKS Rowdy-Schutzbleche und Reflektoren vorne und hinten.
Einzige Tuningmaßnahme zur Serie waren Schwalbe Mow Joe 20 x 1,85 und Schwalbe 6A extralight Schläuche. Kosteneinsatz: 40 Euro, via kurbelix.

Frage: Wieviel Druck macht ihr denn in die Mow Joe auf dem Kinderrad? Ich hab jetzt mal 2,0 bar drin, aber das erscheint mir arg hart.

Mit dem Steppenwolf bin ich echt sehr zufrieden! Nur die Shimano Revoshift ist SEHR schwergängig, obwohl ich sie schon geschmiert habe... mein Sohn (5) kann nur runterdrehen, nicht hoch.:-(


----------



## Floh (2. August 2013)

Hättest Du nicht Shimano würde ich sagen SRAM X.7 AMY aber dazu müsstest Du ein SRAM Schaltwerk haben. Wegen der 1:1 Übersetzung sind da die Kräfte geringer, auch wenn die Wege proportional größer werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (2. August 2013)

Wir habe schlappe 1 bar drauf, damit federt es gut und es schlägt nicht durch. Hängt aber auch vom Einsatz und vom Gewicht des Fahrers ab...


----------



## Taurus1 (2. August 2013)

ilfer schrieb:


> Frage: Wieviel Druck macht ihr denn in die Mow Joe auf dem Kinderrad? Ich hab jetzt mal 2,0 bar drin, aber das erscheint mir arg hart.
> 
> Mit dem Steppenwolf bin ich echt sehr zufrieden! Nur die Shimano Revoshift ist SEHR schwergängig, obwohl ich sie schon geschmiert habe... mein Sohn (5) kann nur runterdrehen, nicht hoch.:-(



Zwischen 1 und 1,5bar sollte reichen, dann Federn die Reifen noch, und hoppeln nicht mehr so über die Bordsteine.

Meine Tochter hatte das Problem mit dem Schalten auch am Anfang, ging nur von große auf kleinere Ritzel. Hab dann im Forum ein älteres Inverses XTR-Schaltwerk bekommen, damit klappte auch das Schalten andersrum, weil wegen Invers von der Schaltwerksfeder unterstüzt. Ganganzeige ist zwar jetzt verkehrtrum, 8. ist der kleinste Gang, aber das ist ihr egal.


----------



## ilfer (2. August 2013)

Ah, interessant!
Warum sind dann nicht alle Schaltwerke invers? Hat das Nachteile?
Und wo bekomm ich sowas her...? :-o


----------



## Taurus1 (2. August 2013)

Wurde mal von Shimano ausprobiert, um das Schaltverhalten zu verbessern, oder um mal wieder einen neuen Standard einzuführen, hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt.
Wird soweit ich weiß nicht mehr hergestellt, gab es als XTR, XT und vielleicht als LX.

Bekommt man mit Glück hier im Forum oder bei Ebay. Immer wieder suchen, irgendwann wird man fündig.
Einfach bei google oder Ebay nach "schaltwerk invers" suchen.

Mein Schaltwerk ist ein XTR RD-M953 9fach, mit 209 Gramm auch recht leicht.
Funktioniert auch mit 8fach Schaltung.


----------



## ilfer (2. August 2013)

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos! 

Oh, noch ne Idee: Vielleicht wären ja klassische Daumenschalter oder Rapidfire-Hebel besser geeignet für Kinder?!? Was meint ihr?


----------



## ALMU (3. August 2013)

ilfer schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführlichen Infos!
> 
> Oh, noch ne Idee: Vielleicht wären ja klassische Daumenschalter oder Rapidfire-Hebel besser geeignet für Kinder?!? Was meint ihr?



Nen Trigger habe ich erfolglos wieder abgeschraubt. Bevor ich das Cube umgebaut habe hatte ich einen Sram MRX 7 Gang dran. Der war deutlich leichtgängiger als der Shimano aber an das jetzige Schaltverhalten der X0 kommt bis jetzt nichts ran.


----------



## Pedalradler (3. August 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Schu mer mal was sie wiegt, habe bestellt und ist im zulauf.
> Einige glauben wirklich, dass Kinder 200gr. mehr oder weniger merken und geben dafür unmengen an Euronen aus, damit sie die leichesten Sachen haben. Ist doch ziemlich Krank- oder? Ich finde zwar auch meine Kinder sollten was hochwertiges haben, aber bei Carbon oder Tune hört der Spaß für mich auf.
> nix für ungut
> M



Kurbel angekommen? Gewicht intressiert ...


----------



## ilfer (5. August 2013)

Also diese Shimano Drehgriffe sind wirklich ein Totalausfall... das Schalten ist echt viel zu schwer für ein Kinderrad!

Erfahrungsbericht zu den Schwalbe 6A extralight Schläuchen: NIE MEHR. 
Mit 2 bar Druck kur über ein Stück Acker gefahren: Plattfuß.
Nach Handaufpumpen gings dann immer ca. 20 Minuten bis ich nachpumpen musste. Zuhause hab ich dann wieder einen der alten KENDA-Autoventil-Schläuche vom original Steppenwolf eingebaut. 

Meinem zweiten Sohn hab ich jetzt ein 20 Zoll FELT gebraucht gekauft... 
Sieht von Rahmen und Ausstattung her identisch dem Steppenwolf aus. Der bekommt dann auch die Mow Joes, aber sicher keine Schwalbe-6A mehr.


----------



## Taurus1 (5. August 2013)

Bei Schlaeuchen und Maenteln verzichte ich (auch bei meinem Rad) lieber auf das letzte gramm Gewichtsersparnis zugunsten der Pannensicherheit (schoener Gruss an die Rennradfraktion).
Schon zu oft Leute mit Leichtbaumaenteln am Strassenrand mit Platten gesehen. Bei 'nem saubernen Schnitt nuetzt dann auch die Tubeless-Milch nix mehr...

Wobei 2 bar Druck auf nem Kinderrad schon ordentlich sind, bei den breiteren Gelaendereifen reichen in der Regel auch 1 bis 1,5bar, dann federn sie auch noch ein bischen, ohne direkt durchzuschlagen.


----------



## Floh (5. August 2013)

Ich gebe den Schläuchen erstmal eine Chance. Vielleicht hilft es Dir wenn Du dir anschaust wie Dein Schlauch genau kaputt gegangen ist. Manchmal ist es einfach eine nicht entgratete Ventilloch-Bohrung oder man hat den Schlauch bei der Montage eingeklemmt. Ist mir alles schon passiert, soll jetzt nicht heißen Du könntest keinen Schlauch richtig aufziehen 

Über Tubeless mit Milch nach Ghetto-Methode habe ich auch schon nachgedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (5. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich gebe den Schläuchen erstmal eine Chance. Vielleicht hilft es Dir wenn Du dir anschaust wie Dein Schlauch genau kaputt gegangen ist. Manchmal ist es einfach eine nicht entgratete Ventilloch-Bohrung oder man hat den Schlauch bei der Montage eingeklemmt.


Das Loch war neben dem Ventil, allerdings auf der Außenseite! 
Die Ventilbohrung ist allerdings wirklich nicht sonderlich glatt... da werde ich nochmal nacharbeiten....


----------



## Floh (5. August 2013)

Tatsache ist jedenfalls, ein dünner Schlauch verzeiht nichts, leider. Auf jeden Fall nehme ich schon mal mit, man muss mit den Dingern extra vorsichtig umgehen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. August 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Bei 'nem saubernen Schnitt nuetzt dann auch die Tubeless-Milch nix mehr...



Hör mir mit der Tubeless-Milch auf, die schafft ja net mal nen alten Schwalbe Black Shark dichtzukriegen, der sich nach Schlauchlos-Umrüstung als Tubeless-Milch-Springbrunnen offenbart.

Aber das Gesicht des Radhändlers (der mir diesen Tubeless-Blödsinn verkauft hat), als ich ihm diesen "Springbrunnen" unter die Nase halte und dabei die beige-braune Supper in seinem Laden umherspritzt, war es (fast) wert.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Über Tubeless mit Milch nach Ghetto-Methode habe ich auch schon nachgedacht



Hab ich schon durch, kann nur davon abraten, damit hab ich ne Menge Zeit in den letzten Wochen vertan.

Das Zeugs macht überhaupt nix dicht, weder den alten Schwalbe Fast Fred noch den Schwalbe Black Shark noch den Kenda Kinderreifen.
Beim Fast Fred und beim Kenda Kinderreifen scheitert´s schon daran, dass der Reifen ohne Schlauch um keinen Preis flächig an die Felge gebracht werden kann, weder mit Sprühkleber noch mit Knetmasse noch mit Dichtmasse noch mit Rasierschaum, d. h. der Kompressor pumpt direkt in den Weltraum!

Wenn du einen (nicht UST-)Reifen findest, den du mit der Latex-Milch dicht kriegst, dann sag´s bitte, BEVOR ich die restlichen 100 ml (von den insgesamten sinnlos verfüllten 250 ml) wegschütte.

PS: Falls du mit Ghetto-Methode "Haarspray/Bremsenreiniger anzünden" meinst: Bitte ein Video davon, ob/wie´s geklappt hat!
Leider konnte ich kein Video davon machen, dass bei meinen dreimaligen Versuchen nur jeweils der arme schöne leichte Schwalbe Fast Fred gebrannt hat, beim dritten Versuch hat er so lange gebrannt (war gar nicht so leicht auszukriegen, weil der Brand ja das ganze Reifeninnere entlang verläuft und immer wieder aufflammt), dass mein guter Fast Fred verschmort ist...


----------



## ALMU (5. August 2013)

Da wunderst du dich das deine Garage abfackelt!?


----------



## trifi70 (5. August 2013)

Ich dacht ähnliches. 

Ich hoff, ich war nicht der (Br)an(d)stifter?! Nicht jeder Reifen eignet sich zum Servieren von (Latex)Soße. Manche bekommt man einfach nicht dicht. Die leichtesten vorneweg. Kein Wunder: wenig Gummi.

Das wärs mir nicht wert. Hätte einen Reifen ma probiert, dann wärs auch gut gewesen. Finden sich nicht Berichte im Web von erfolgreichen Versuchen bei kleindimensionierten Reifen? Hätte man mal einen Ansatzpunkt ob es sich lohnt selber zu testen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. August 2013)

ALMU schrieb:


> Da wunderst du dich das deine Garage abfackelt!?



Ich hab gar keine Garage. Noch nie gehabt (meine Eltern schon).

Solche potentiellen Reifen-Abfackel-Experimente mach ich natürlich draußen unter freiem Himmel auf nem Pflaster-Steinestapel im Kieshof beim Bauern. Vorzugsweise um die Mittagszeit, bei 35° C im Schatten - aber bitte Windstille! 

EDIT: In der Tiefgarage wär´s aber auch gegangen, aber da stehen mir zu viele Rolls Royce und Bentleys rum (natürlich nicht meine), nicht dass da n Funke überspringt...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich dacht ähnliches.
> 
> Ich hoff, ich war nicht der (Br)an(d)stifter?! Nicht jeder Reifen eignet sich zum Servieren von (Latex)Soße. Manche bekommt man einfach nicht dicht. Die leichtesten vorneweg. Kein Wunder: wenig Gummi.
> 
> Das wärs mir nicht wert. Hätte einen Reifen ma probiert, dann wärs auch gut gewesen. Finden sich nicht Berichte im Web von erfolgreichen Versuchen bei kleindimensionierten Reifen? Hätte man mal einen Ansatzpunkt ob es sich lohnt selber zu testen.



Nach meinen Versuchen scheint mir das Gewicht nicht entscheidend zu sein! Der Fast Fred ist leicht und flexibel, aber der Kenda Kinderreifen ist schwer und starr, beide haben aber offensichtlich für die Schlauchlos-Umrüstung den entscheidenden Nachteil:
Sie gehen automatisch (oder per Schlauch-Vormontage!) NICHT flächig an die Felgenflanke ran. Und wenn ein Reifen das nicht macht, hält sich logischerweise kein einziges Lüftchen zwischen Reifen und Felge, die Dichtmilch kommt ja erst später, wenn überhaupt mal Luft reingeht!
Übrigens: Alle Versuche natürlich OHNE diesen eindimensionalen Schlauch (was z. B. No Tubes vertreibt), genannt "Rim Strip" - weil wenn ich mir diese 70 g antu UND dann noch die empfohlenen 100 g Dichtmilch, dann liege ich ja fast beim Doppelten wie MIT Schlauch!


Zu den Berichten im Web: Also ich hab abendelang gesucht und mir Lehrvideos ausm Internet reingezogen, die verbauen aber allesamt Erwachsenen-Reifen UND UST-Reifen.
Wenn du nen Video/Bericht über Kinderreifen auf Schlauchlos umgerüstet (oder auch nur ne erfolgreiche Altreifen-Schlauchlos-Umrüstung) findest, her damit!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (6. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon durch, kann nur davon abraten, damit hab ich ne Menge Zeit in den letzten Wochen vertan.
> 
> Das Zeugs macht überhaupt nix dicht, weder den alten Schwalbe Fast Fred noch den Schwalbe Black Shark noch den Kenda Kinderreifen.
> Beim Fast Fred und beim Kenda Kinderreifen scheitert´s schon daran, dass der Reifen ohne Schlauch um keinen Preis flächig an die Felge gebracht werden kann, weder mit Sprühkleber noch mit Knetmasse noch mit Dichtmasse noch mit Rasierschaum, d. h. der Kompressor pumpt direkt in den Weltraum!
> ...



den 16" black shark sowie den 20" mow Joe habe ich mit der ghetto-Methode abgedichtet bekommen. ohne grossartige Experimente.

Basis 16" kastenfelge, 14" schlauch, diesen mit cutter abgeschnitten, so dass die reste gut im felgenbett liegen, reifen entfetten und drauf, mit luft den reifen in die felge gepresst, 60ml milch rein, schütteln -> fertig.

Basis 20" kastenfelge, 16" schlauch, den rest genauso -> fertig.

beim 24" war es einfacher, da hohlkammerfelge. frm whitetape, rocket Ron 24x2.1, 60ml milch und dann schütteln schwenken und dicht ist das ganze.

als milch nehme ich aber die von notubes, die hat mehr Partikel in der milch.

keine Ahnung was du damit gemacht hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (6. August 2013)

Ghetto = brennende Tonne? 
Als Ghetto-Methode kenne ich einen alten Schlauch aufzuschneiden, über den Felgenrand zu legen zwischen Mantel und Felgenhorn, das Ganze dann aufzupumpen und am Ende den überstehenden Schlauch mit einem Cuttermesser abzuschneiden.
Was den Erfolg von Tubeless ohne Tubeless angeht kann ich eure pessimistischen Aussagen nicht bestätigen. OK ich fahre Notubes-Felgen, die haben einen festeren Sitz am Felgenrand und dichten dadurch sicherer ab.
Aber ich habe mit minimalem Aufwand (bisschen Spüli bei der Montage) superdünne Conti Mountain King II Faltreifen in der Protection-Ausführung sofort dicht gekriegt und fahre sie jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr so. Wenn ich mir eine Tubeless-Schlappe kaufe wo einer das Butyl vom Schlauch an die Innenwand ranvulkanisiert hat, habe ich keinen Vorteil gewichtsmäßig, und leichter rollen tun die auch nicht. Ein normaler Mantel ohne Schlauch tut das schon.
Wie mmm-bikes schon sagt, wichtig sind die Partikel (war das Reismehl?) in dem Zeug, weil sie dafür sorgen dass das Latex sich in den Spalten vernünftig festsetzt. Mit reiner Latexmilch dürfte es gar nicht gehen.
Gab hier mal irgendwo einen im Forum der hat das Zeug selbst gemischt. Ist mir aber zu viel Gestinke, obwohl ich sogar an Latexmilch für lau kommen würde.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. August 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> den 16" black shark sowie den 20" mow Joe habe ich mit der ghetto-Methode abgedichtet bekommen. ohne grossartige Experimente.
> 
> Basis 16" kastenfelge, 14" schlauch, diesen mit cutter abgeschnitten, so dass die reste gut im felgenbett liegen, reifen entfetten und drauf, mit luft den reifen in die felge gepresst, 60ml milch rein, schütteln -> fertig.
> 
> ...



Was ich damit gemacht habe? Na SCHLAUCHLOS umgerüstet!

Deine Beispiele sind ja alle mit mehr oder weniger halben Schlauchersätzen: selbstgebasteltes Rimstrip (das von No Tubes wiegt angeblich 72 g) UND dazu noch 60 ml Felgenmilch = 60 g
=> Deine Schlauchlos-Umrüstung wiegt also 132 g, oder?
Also schwerer als n simpler Schlauch!?

Irgendwie versteh ich den gewichtssparenden Sinn der Umrüstung dann net, wenn´s nachher mehr wiegt!?

Oder poste doch bitte mal das Gewicht deines Schlauchfetzens (Zitat "14 Zoll Schlauch mit Cutter abgeschnitten"), tät mich echt interessieren!
60 ml Milch sind 60 g, das hab ich selbst gewogen (Caffee Latex).


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Ghetto = brennende Tonne?
> Als Ghetto-Methode kenne ich einen alten Schlauch aufzuschneiden, Ã¼ber den Felgenrand zu legen zwischen Mantel und Felgenhorn, das Ganze dann aufzupumpen und am Ende den Ã¼berstehenden Schlauch mit einem Cuttermesser abzuschneiden.



 Deine Schlauchlos-UmrÃ¼stung besteht also darin, dass du nen intakten Schlauch raustust und nen aufgeschnittenen Schlauch reintust, also ein selbstgebasteltes Rim-Strip!?
Wieviel wiegt dein "eindimensionaler Schlauch"?
Wenn ich mal von ca. 50 g ausgehe (weniger als das No Tubes original) UND dann noch 50 ml Milch = 50 g => Dann hat deine Schlauchlos-UmrÃ¼stung exakt NULL Gramm Gewicht eingespart, tolle Wurst! 

Welchen GEWICHTS-Sinn hat das also gemacht?





Floh schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mit minimalem Aufwand (bisschen SpÃ¼li bei der Montage) superdÃ¼nne Conti Mountain King II Faltreifen in der Protection-AusfÃ¼hrung sofort dicht gekriegt und fahre sie jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr so. Wenn ich mir eine Tubeless-Schlappe kaufe wo einer das Butyl vom Schlauch an die Innenwand ranvulkanisiert hat, habe ich keinen Vorteil gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig, und leichter rollen tun die auch nicht.


Eben, bestÃ¤tigt jede Waage!
Hast du bei deinem Conti Mountain King ebenfalls deinen aufgeschnittenen Schlauch (= sog. RimStrip) reingelegt?
Dann tÃ¤te mich wirklich das Gewicht interessieren - das Gewicht der Milch kommt dann nochmal drauf!
Wetten, dass RimStrip PLUS Milch NICHT leichter ist als einfach ein stinknormaler leichter Schlauch drin!
(wir haben die Milch selbst gewogen, sagt ja auch keiner, dass die empfohlenen 60-100 ml schon 60-100 g wiegen!)




Floh schrieb:


> Wie mmm-bikes schon sagt, wichtig sind die Partikel (war das Reismehl?) in dem Zeug, weil sie dafÃ¼r sorgen dass das Latex sich in den Spalten vernÃ¼nftig festsetzt. Mit reiner Latexmilch dÃ¼rfte es gar nicht gehen.
> Gab hier mal irgendwo einen im Forum der hat das Zeug selbst gemischt. Ist mir aber zu viel Gestinke, obwohl ich sogar an Latexmilch fÃ¼r lau kommen wÃ¼rde.


Partikel hin oder her, wenn ich mir fÃ¼r 11,80â¬ die offizielle Caffee Latex Schlauchlos-UmrÃ¼st-Milch kaufe, dann wird das wohl das "richtige" Teil sein!?
NatÃ¼rlich hab ich weder Sonnenmilch noch Kuhmilch eingefÃ¼llt, andere Milch hÃ¤lt ein normaler Haushalt wohl net vorrÃ¤tig, in unserem jedenfalls gibtÂ´s keine "Latexmilch ohne Partikel"...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. August 2013)

Im Leichtbau-Unterforum hat dankenswerterweise endlich mal jemand das Gewicht des gem. Ghetto-Methode aufgeschnittenen Schlauchs gepostet, damit konnte ich nun das Gesamtgewicht der Methode berechnen, Ergebnis: SCHWERER als mit normalem Schlauch!

Ein Super-Lehrvideo ist das auch - schade nur, dass VORHER nirgendwo im Netz zu lesen war (hatte die Info nicht gefunden), dass die Schlauchlos-Umrüstung tatsächlich SCHWERER als ein herkömmliches Schlauchrad ist, dann hätt ich mir viel Zeit und Mühe ersparen können.

Hier:



Lumpi100 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRM7gq1fcoQ
> Die Frage war: Was ist Ghetto-Tubeless. Der  aufgeschnittene und zurechtgeschnittene 20''-Schlauch wiegt 54g, was  leichter ist als der Notubes Rimstrip. Im Übrigen geht es bei Tubeless  nicht hauptsächlich um Gewichtsersparnis sondern um Rollwiderstand und  Pannensicherheit.



Jetzt weiß ich Bescheid, was diese Ghetto-Methode ist.
Insofern: Danke für dein Posting!

Es  ist nur so, dass Schlauchlos-Umrüstung erst dann (Gewichts-)Sinn macht,  wenn eben der Schlauch ganz rauskommt und net durch nen halben Schlauch  ersetzt wird!
Genau so hat mir das auch unser Radladen hier erklärt,  von dem ich das Tubeless-Umrüst-Zeugs hab, der meinte auch, das muss  dann ohne Rimstrip/halbem Schlauch gehen, weil sonst ja die  Gewichtsersparnis flöten ist.

Die anderen von dir genannten Vorteile (Rollwiederstand und Pannensicherheit) sind möglicherweise gegeben.
(Wobei: Bei mir war der Schwalbe Black Shark Mantel  selbst nach 150 ml Dichtmilch noch ein Springbrunnen, soviel zum Thema  Pannensicherheit, die Milch kam net mal mit den vielen kleinen  Porösitätslöchern am alten Reifen klar!)

Aber zurück zum Leichtbau:

Gewicht der Variante MIT Schlauch:
100  g für nen Latex-Schlauch (passt vom Vergleich her gut, da ja ebenfalls  wegen Leichtbau UND Pannensicherheit montiert, unserer hat 4 Wochen  spitzesten Island-Lavaschotter ohne 1 einzige Panne überstanden!)

Dagegen Gewicht Variante Schlauchlos (mit Ghetto-Rimstrip):
- 54 g
PLUS
- mind. 60 g Dichtmilch (bei unsrem Selbstversuch 150 g Dichtmilch!)
= mind. 114 g

=> Ein Tubeless-umgerüstetes Rad ist MIND. 14 g SCHWERER als ein herkömmliches Schlauch-Rad.

Hab ich richtig gerechnet?


----------



## trifi70 (7. August 2013)

Gewicht ist nicht alles. Leichtlauf und Pannenschutz (sowie ein Quentchen mehr Komfort und Grip wegen möglichen niedrigeren Druck) sind für die üblichen Nutzer sicher die größere Motivation. Wenn man (in 26" oder größer) eine gescheite Felge nimmt, spart man ja den aufgeschnittenen Schlauch. Mit der Milchmenge kann man ev. auch noch experimentieren.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (7. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Was ich damit gemacht habe? Na SCHLAUCHLOS umgerüstet!
> 
> Deine Beispiele sind ja alle mit mehr oder weniger halben Schlauchersätzen: selbstgebasteltes Rimstrip (das von No Tubes wiegt angeblich 72 g) UND dazu noch 60 ml Felgenmilch = 60 g
> => Deine Schlauchlos-Umrüstung wiegt also 132 g, oder?
> ...



der abgeschnittene schlauch wiegt keine 40g, 60ml milch wiegen rund 60g, die braucht man aber zum abdichten.

da die milch aber nach und nach verdunstet, wiegt es nach einiger zeit auch weniger.

da wir hier bei uns viele trails mit dornen usw haben, habe ich mit dieser variante keine defekte mehr gehabt. ferner kann man dann mit rund einem bar Luftdruck fahren.

für mich hat es nur Vorteile.

ferner hattest du gefragt wie es geht, aber da du scheinbar alles besser weisst, sollte man vielleicht sich 2x überlegen auf deine fragen zu antworten.

bei dir merkt man auch immer öfters dass du nachfragst obwohl die Themen schon mehrfach behandelt worden sind.

spiegelt sich auch mit den mehrfach antworten wieder.

ps solange es für 14", 16" und 20" keine gescheiten hohlkammerfelgen zu bekommen sind, muss man halt mit der ghetto-Methode die kastenfelge abdichten.

pps gewicht ist nicht alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. August 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> der abgeschnittene schlauch wiegt keine 40g, 60ml milch wiegen rund 60g, die braucht man aber zum abdichten.
> 
> da die milch aber nach und nach verdunstet, wiegt es nach einiger zeit auch weniger.
> 
> ...



Von "mehrfach behandelt" kann beim Thema "'Schlauchlos-Umrüsten beim Kinderrad mit Drahtreifen und Kammerfelge" aber nicht die Rede sein. Oder findest du auch nur 1 Thread, wo das Thema bereits behandelt wurde?

Die ersten beiden Aspekte in deinem Beitrag sind für mich sehr aufschlussreich, nämlich das Gewicht von 40 g für den aufgeschnittenen Schlauch und dass die Milch also teilweise vertrocknet und dann weniger wiegt.
Diese beiden Aspekte hab ich heute zum ersten Mal gelesen, bevor du das hier nun gepostet hast, hat das schon jemand als Antwort an mich im Leichtbau-Unterforum geschrieben (wenn die DA geschrieben hätten, Thema war schon mehrfach dran, dann täte ich das eher glauben, "Tubeless" ist ja ein Riesen-Thread bei denen).

D. h. also: 100 g Schlauch raus, 40 g Ghetto-Schlauchschnipsel plus 60 g Milch, die aber dann später eingetrocknet weniger wiegt, also sagen wir mal insgesamt 70 g Schlauchlos zu 100 g mit Schlauch?
Kommt das hin bei dir (falls du vorher-nachher gemessen hast)?

Zum Thema "mit der Ghetto-Methode die Kastenfelge abdichten": Das Problem bei unserer 16"-Kinderrad-Felge mit 16" Kenda-Reifen ist gar nicht, dass/ob die Kastenfelge an den Felgenlöchern dicht ist/wird, soweit kommen wir gar nicht, weil erstmal müsste ja überhaupt ein klitzekleines Lüftchen reingehen zwischen Felge und Reifen.
Das Problem ist, dass der Kenda-Reifen rundum einen zentimeterdicken Spalt zur Felgenflanke lässt! Erst der Schlauch drückt den Reifen bei steigendem Luftdruck an die Felgenflanke ran!
Der hiesige Händler meinte, bei Reifen, die so weit von der Felge abstehen, geht Schlauchlos einfach net.

Deshalb ist doch die zentrale Frage (wenn man sich keinen neuen Reifen kaufen will, der stramm an der Felge anliegt): Wie kriegt man die Reifenflanke an die Felgenflanke ran!?
Ich hab das so verstanden, als ob der Ghettomethode-Schlauchschnipsel genau DAZU da wäre: Um eben die Reifenflanke an die Felgenflanke ranzudrücken!?


----------



## Floh (8. August 2013)

Wenn Du eine notubes-Felge anschaust bzw. dort einen Reifen aufziehst merkst Du dass ihr Trick der ist den Durchmesser der Felge etwas größer zu halten dort wo beim Reifen der Kerneinleger (Draht bzw. Kevlarfaden) ist. Dadurch erreichen sie einen festeren Sitz und eine vernünftige Abdichtung mit einem ganz normalen Mantel (mit Milch). Wenn man den Reifen aufpumpt sitzt er sofort dort auf, und mit etwas Druck (4 bar) knallt es dann hörbar und er rutscht ganz an die Felgenflanke ran (deswegen immer schön Spüli nehmen zur Montage).

Hat man so eine Felge NICHT, muss man mit Rimstrip oder Ghetto-Methode abdichten. Damit ist ein Großteil des Gewichtsvorteils weg das stimmt.

Was bleibt, ist der Schutz vor Snakebite, die Möglichkeit niedrigere Drücke zu fahren (siehe auch Snakebite), damit mehr Traktion zu haben, und weniger Probleme mit Durchstichen.

Bei den Reifen lohnt es sich aber wie Du schon selbst bemerkt hast Qualität zu kaufen. Wie erwähnt ist mein Conti Mountain King II Protection (Faltreifen, handmade in Korbach/Germany) nach 2 Minuten montiert und sofort dicht, obwohl er so dünn ist dass man von innen und außen die Fadenlagen sehen und fühlen kann. Schwalbe ist halt made in India oder Malaysia - auch die teuren Reifen.

Hast Du nun reine Latex-Milch genommen oder was mit Zusatz (Eclipse, Notubes)? Das wäre nämlich auch ein grundsätzlicher Fehler.

Könnte bei Kinderreifen-Größen aber schwer werden was passendes zu finden.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Hast Du nun reine Latex-Milch genommen oder was mit Zusatz (Eclipse, Notubes)? Das wäre nämlich auch ein grundsätzlicher Fehler.
> 
> Könnte bei Kinderreifen-Größen aber schwer werden was passendes zu finden.



Hab originale "Caffee Latex" für 11,80 (250 ml Flasche) genommen. Das war die einzige Flasche, die der Radladen (in der Werkstatt) da hatte, die verwenden das wohl nur selber, verkaufen das aber nicht. (Jetzt weiß ich, warum, bringt nur Ärger mit den Kunden... )

Mittlerweile glaube ich, dass man wirkliche Gewichtsersparnis bei VORGEGEBENEN und offensichtlich für schlauchlos (ohne schwerer Ghetto/Rimstrip-Montage) untauglichen Reifen (der weiße Kinder-Kenda bei unsrem Cube ist Pflicht, auch die superleichten 360g-Fast-Fred am Rocky hätten eigentlich droben bleiben sollen, wenn net der 1 jetzt angekokelt wäre wg. der Bremsenreiniger-Anzünd-Methode) eher über noch leichtere Schläuche erreicht.

Bei 26"-Schläuchen wurden mir nun die Eclipse-Schläuche empfohlen, 40 = selber Preis wie Schlauchlos-Umrüstung, aber wiegen nur die Hälfte, ist ja genial!

Nach so was suche ich nach wie vor im 16"-Kinderschlauch-Bereich - wer was weiß, bitte sagen!
Oder ich probier echt mal den Tipp von trifi70 (war´s der?), nen Erwachsenenschlauch an der Klebestelle aufzumachen und kürzer zusammenzukleben - aber ob das klappt/hält?


----------



## Y_G (8. August 2013)

mit Eclipse wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß, lies mal im LB teil nach...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. August 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> mit Eclipse wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß, lies mal im LB teil nach...



Warum, ist der schlechter als die früheren Leichtbauschläuche als Latex? Weil mit Latex-Leichtbauschläuchen hab ich auf meiner einmonatigen Island-MTB-Tour täglich über spitzeste Lavaschottersteine nur beste Erfahrungen (kein einziger Platten!).
Lassen halt Luft nach, na und.

Aber okay, ich les mal nach, was bei Eclipse schlecht sein soll (außer dem Preis).


----------



## Y_G (8. August 2013)

Ich nehme Latex wo es geht, Eclipse hat IMHO deutliche Qualitätsprobleme. Im Leichtbau gibt es dazu eine sehr lange Diskussion. Ich jedenfalls würde die nicht fahren...


----------



## BOOZE (8. August 2013)

No Tubes beim Kinderfahrrad, ist das nicht ein wenig so wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> No Tubes beim Kinderfahrrad, ist das nicht ein wenig so wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen?



Naja, die beiden Kinderschläuche wiegen ja gesamt 200 g (leichte schmälere Schwalbeschläuche auch immerhin um die 150 g im Set), da dachte ich, durch die Schlauchlos-Methode könnte man das Gewicht halbieren.
Aber das hat sich ja zerschlagen, allein schon rechnerisch.

Naja, es gibt noch genug Ansatzpunkte am Kinderrad, Gewicht zu sparen, ganz ohne Funktionseinbußen. Das Titanritzel hinten brachte z. B. ne Gewichtshalbierung, das hat mich gefreut (leider nur in 17 = zu klein und in 21 = fast schon wieder zu groß erhältlich)


----------



## trifi70 (8. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Bei 26"-Schläuchen wurden mir nun die Eclipse-Schläuche empfohlen, 40 = selber Preis wie Schlauchlos-Umrüstung, aber wiegen nur die Hälfte, ist ja genial!
> 
> Nach so was suche ich nach wie vor im 16"-Kinderschlauch-Bereich - wer was weiß, bitte sagen!
> Oder ich probier echt mal den Tipp von trifi70 (war´s der?), nen Erwachsenenschlauch an der Klebestelle aufzumachen und kürzer zusammenzukleben - aber ob das klappt/hält?


Ich hab Dir vor gut 2 Wochen den Tipp gegeben, dass man einen Eclipse Schlauch (oha) ev. selbst kürzen kann. Eben weil man den mit Wärme wieder zusammenfügen kann. Zumindest soll man so auch Löcher flicken können. Ich würde dies aber nicht tun, schon aus preislichen Gründen. Aber auch wegen Sicherheitserwägungen. Also von mir gibts keine Erfahrungswerte.

Insgesamt lohnt sich der Aufwand vermutlich überhaupt nicht. Spar an anderen Stellen, wo das Potential auf der Hand liegt (und rechnerisch nachvollziehbar ist  ).


----------



## michfisch (15. August 2013)

bin gerade erst aus den Urlaub gekommen. muss noch auspacken und wiegen.
Gewicht kommt noch
Gruss M



Pedalradler schrieb:


> Kurbel angekommen? Gewicht intressiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (16. August 2013)

Hier mal das Bild mit Gewichtsangabe.
Für den Preis von 17 gar nicht mal schlecht, und gut sieht sie auch noch aus.


----------



## Pedalradler (19. August 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Hier mal das Bild mit Gewichtsangabe.
> Für den Preis von 17 gar nicht mal schlecht, und gut sieht sie auch noch aus.



Danke für die Info!


----------



## Pedalradler (24. August 2013)

Habe hier über die SuFu herumgestöbert und schon öfters gelesen, das einige eine Shimano 105 an dem Kinderbike verbaut haben.

Also habe ich bei ebay für kleines Geld eine 105er gebraucht geschossen.

Nun die Feststellung, es passt nicht .

Die letzten zwei Gänge gehen nicht (Richtung großes Ritzel), da das Schaltwerk in Gang 3 schon direkt neben Gang 1 steht und dann an Gang 1 schleift (siehe Bild: Rot = Gang 3 mit Schaltwerk, Blauer Strich = Gang 2, Blauer Strich mit dem gelben drüber = Gang 1).

Was für ein Schaltwerk funzt denn, außer der Tourney?


----------



## michfisch (24. August 2013)

hi,
zu große Kassette (1 Gang) oder Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig verbaut.
Ich habe ein XTR Schaltwerk mittel zur Original Kassette verbaut, das geht. Oder kleinere Kassetten Abstufung verbauen.
Oder 105er mit mittlerem oder langen Käfig verwenden. 
Gruss M



Pedalradler schrieb:


> Habe hier über die SuFu herumgestöbert und schon öfters gelesen, das einige eine Shimano 105 an dem Kinderbike verbaut haben.
> 
> Also habe ich bei ebay für kleines Geld eine 105er gebraucht geschossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (24. August 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Habe hier über die SuFu herumgestöbert und schon öfters gelesen, das einige eine Shimano 105 an dem Kinderbike verbaut haben.
> 
> Also habe ich bei ebay für kleines Geld eine 105er gebraucht geschossen.
> 
> ...



Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt, also die b-screw weit genug heraus gedreht?


----------



## Pedalradler (24. August 2013)

B-Screw ist voll raus, also maximalen Abstand von der Führungsrolle zum Ritzel.

Leider haben diese Kinderbikes keine Freilaufkörper/Kasetten die eine größe haben. Es gibt auf dem Freilaufkörper und den Ritzeln verschiedene Stärken. Nach vorne, also von der Felge weg, verjüngt sich der Freilaufkörper. Leider weiss ich nicht, wie sich so ein Freilaufkörper genau nennt und ob man auch dafür einzelne Ritzel bekommt ... sonst hätte ich schon das letzte Ritzel getauscht.

Bei dem Kidbike ist wohl auch der Freilaufkörper und die Nabe eine Einheit.


----------



## michfisch (24. August 2013)

Servus,
die haben ne Kassette, leider nur ne andere Verschraubung (Lookring). Verschiedene Stärken haben sie auch nicht nur versch. Durchmesser, meist ist der 1 Gang ( größtes Ritzel) wesentlich größer. Sonst alles wie beim 26". Der Freilaufkörper sitzt unter der Kassette! Es gibt keine einzelnen Ritzel nur kompl. Kasetten.
Gruss M 


Pedalradler schrieb:


> B-Screw ist voll raus, also maximalen Abstand von der Führungsrolle zum Ritzel.
> 
> Leider haben diese Kinderbikes keine Freilaufkörper/Kasetten die eine größe haben. Es gibt auf dem Freilaufkörper und den Ritzeln verschiedene Stärken. Nach vorne, also von der Felge weg, verjüngt sich der Freilaufkörper. Leider weiss ich nicht, wie sich so ein Freilaufkörper genau nennt und ob man auch dafür einzelne Ritzel bekommt ... sonst hätte ich schon das letzte Ritzel getauscht.
> 
> Bei dem Kidbike ist wohl auch der Freilaufkörper und die Nabe eine Einheit.


----------



## Pedalradler (24. August 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Servus,
> die haben ne Kassette, leider nur ne andere Verschraubung (Lookring). Verschiedene Stärken haben sie auch nicht nur versch. Durchmesser, meist ist der 1 Gang ( größtes Ritzel) wesentlich größer. Sonst alles wie beim 26". Der Freilaufkörper sitzt unter der Kassette! Es gibt keine einzelnen Ritzel nur kompl. Kasetten.
> Gruss M



Das stimmt leider nicht. 

Die haben zwar ein Lockring, aber sind abgestuft. Das nennt sich wohl Schraubkranz und sieht so aus:






Da kann man es schön erkennen, es gibt hierbei zwei Abstufungen. Ich glaube auch, das man bei Shimano einzelne Zahnkränze bekommt.

Hat jemand noch eine passende 105er oder ähnliches rumfliegen, was passen würde? 

*Tausche gerne gegen eine kurze 105er und Tigra Umwerfer + Schokolade! *


----------



## trolliver (24. August 2013)

Hallo Pedalradler,

ein Schraubkranz ist das nicht, sondern einzelne, steckbare Ritzel. Habe ich in der Form mit der Abstufung am Freilauf auch noch nicht gesehen.

Ich vermute auch, daß es am zu kurzen Käfig deines Schaltwerkes liegt. Das würde ich entweder wieder verkökern oder für ein Rennrad aufheben und ein anderes mit längerem Käfig besorgen. Schon ab mittlerem Käfig können die Shimano Schaltwerke mindestens 28 Zähne.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (24. August 2013)

Ich schaue mal morgen mal nach, an meinem Downhiller hängt ein 105er Schaltwerk und da ist mindestens eine 28er Kassette dran, oder sogar grösser und es funktioniert einwandfrei.
Shortcage, kein midcage


----------



## trolliver (24. August 2013)

Hast du schon einmal probiert, das Schaltwerk ohne die Ritzel zu schalten, wie weit es überhaupt richtung Nabenmitte kommt? Vielleicht ist es ja nicht ganz in Ordnung. Blockiert da etwas.

Da fällt mir ein: an meinem Uraltrenner mit 7fach-Schraubkranz werkelt ein Suntour Schaltwerk, kurzer Käfig, auch problemlos mit einem 28er ersten Gang.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. August 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider nicht.
> 
> Die haben zwar ein Lockring, aber sind abgestuft. Das nennt sich wohl Schraubkranz und sieht so aus:
> 
> ...



Wir haben (als einzelnes Ritzel) ja nun dieses Kocmo Titanritzel am 16" Kinderradl, musste aber diese Knöppel abschleifen: http://www.kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=2&scat=0&id=100053

Meinst, die passen auf deinen Kranz drauf? Oder auf welche Kassette sollen die wohl drauf passen (hab noch nie ne Kassette zerlegt)?


----------



## trifi70 (24. August 2013)

Wieviele Zähne hat das größte Ritzel? 105er macht meist bis 30 mit, in Ausnahmefällen auch 32. Hängt auch von der Geometrie des Schaltauges ab. B-Screw muss voll rein. Käfiglänge ist hierfür irrelevant.

Wenn es gar nicht geht: RD-2300 oder teurer MTB-Schaltwerk wie LX/XT nehmen. RD-2300 is billig, macht spezifiziert bis 32 Zähne. Habe noch eins liegen, wenig gelaufen, falls Interesse.


----------



## trifi70 (24. August 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> B-Screw ist voll raus


Nein, voll rein!


----------



## Pedalradler (25. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Nein, voll rein!



ja ... ja .... das andere links  ... Schraube ist voll rein, guckt maximales Gewinde hinten raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalradler (25. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wieviele Zähne hat das größte Ritzel? 105er macht meist bis 30 mit, in Ausnahmefällen auch 32. Hängt auch von der Geometrie des Schaltauges ab. B-Screw muss voll rein. Käfiglänge ist hierfür irrelevant.
> 
> Wenn es gar nicht geht: RD-2300 oder teurer MTB-Schaltwerk wie LX/XT nehmen. RD-2300 is billig, macht spezifiziert bis 32 Zähne. Habe noch eins liegen, wenig gelaufen, falls Interesse.



Also, der 2. Gang hat 24 Zähne und beim 1. Gang geht der dann sofort auf 34 Zähne!

Super wäre hier ein Ritzel mit <=30 Zähne zu bekommen!


----------



## Pedalradler (25. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wir haben (als einzelnes Ritzel) ja nun dieses Kocmo Titanritzel am 16" Kinderradl, musste aber diese Knöppel abschleifen: http://www.kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=2&scat=0&id=100053
> 
> Meinst, die passen auf deinen Kranz drauf? Oder auf welche Kassette sollen die wohl drauf passen (hab noch nie ne Kassette zerlegt)?



Denke nicht, da der "Rotor" ein größe hat und nicht nach hinten "dicker" wird.


----------



## trifi70 (26. August 2013)

34 ist zu viel ein 105er. Den Gang sperren, falls verzichtbar. Ritzel durch Spacer ersetzen, spart noch Gewicht. 

Falls nicht verzichtbar, anderes Schaltwerk nehmen. Was war die Motivation? Nur das Schaltverhalten verbessern oder vorrangig das Gewicht zu reduzieren? Im ersteren Fall RD-2300 fürn 10er + Porto. Im 2. Fall LX oder XT nehmen und gut


----------



## Pedalradler (26. August 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> 34 ist zu viel ein 105er. Den Gang sperren, falls verzichtbar. Ritzel durch Spacer ersetzen, spart noch Gewicht.
> 
> Falls nicht verzichtbar, anderes Schaltwerk nehmen. Was war die Motivation? Nur das Schaltverhalten verbessern oder vorrangig das Gewicht zu reduzieren? Im ersteren Fall RD-2300 fürn 10er + Porto. Im 2. Fall LX oder XT nehmen und gut



Die Motivation ist, das Schaltverhalten zu verbessern, was auch wunderbar geklappt hat.

Da das ja wohl ein Schraubkranz ist, versuche ich den erst einmal runter zu schrauben. Werde dann halt einen neuen holen, da der Freilauf auch Geräusche macht!

Wenn der nicht runte geht, nehem ich gerne dein Angebot an! 

Für Gewichtsoptimierung kommt für mich nur noch die Gabel und Kurbel in Frage, alles andere bringt einen nicht mehr wirklich weiter!


----------



## trifi70 (26. August 2013)

Ja, isn Schraubkranz (zumindest das oben auf den Fotos).

Wenn Du Nerven dafür hast, könntest Du eine neue Nabe einspeichen, dann natürlich Kassette statt Schraubkranz. Das spart dann einiges an Gewicht, zumal schmalere (und damit leichtere) 9fach Ritzel verwendet werden können. Mit entsprechenden Spacern einer ollen 7- oder 8-fach Kassette läuft das dann sogar mit dem alten Schalthebel.


----------



## Pedalradler (29. August 2013)

Jeep, ist ein Schraubkranz. Habe diesen nun getauscht.

Hat jetzt 28 Zähne, das passt so gerade mit der 105er.


----------



## michfisch (29. August 2013)

siehste geht doch! nach all der Aufregung.


Pedalradler schrieb:


> Jeep, ist ein Schraubkranz. Habe diesen nun getauscht.
> 
> Hat jetzt 28 Zähne, das passt so gerade mit der 105er.


----------



## Taurus1 (30. August 2013)

Die Rennradschaltwerke haben in der Regel eine zu kleine Kapazität für die größeren MTB-Ritzel.


----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2013)

Moment. Kapazität meint max. Differenz der Kettenlänge groß/groß zu klein/klein, also  (größtes KB-kleinstes KB) + (größtes Ritzel - kleinstes Ritzel). Da die Kinderräder meist nur 1 KB haben, ist das unkritisch für ein RR-Schaltwerk.

Richtig ist, dass das größte schaltbare Ritzel bei Rennrad oft mit 28 o.ä. spezifiziert ist. Nixdestotrotz geht meist auch mehr. Am Crosser habbich z.B. ein 30er laufen. Hilft nur ausprobieren. In diesem Falle klappte es offenbar nicht. Wundert mich bei 34er aber auch nicht wirklich...


----------

